# Just plain weird



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that my pooch is just weird, he likes to have his throat scratched and will stand for ages with his head pointed into the air waiting for someone to scratch it, hes always liked it and its very strange.









He also sleeps in a really weird position









And I wont even go into his choice of clothes


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hehe... lovely pictures, the last one is hilarious


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bailey does this too, when we scratch his throat, but he kicks his back leg too.
We call it his tickly spot lol.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: Henrick is awesum!!!  The best face he pulls is when u scratch his chest  lol x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I think he's just a snob with his nose in the air and as for his sleeping position...show off


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures!!

Handsome boy. 

I must say red is not his colour!! LOL


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous!

Both mine sleep like that i call it the "airing the goolies" position!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thats skyes usual sleeping position aswell, shes not very ladylike!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I cant work out from these replies if Henrick is normal or you all have weird dogs as well:lol:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwwww love him. Ours always sleep flat on their backs.


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Jan 18, 2010)

wonderful pics and a cute, cute dog


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mrs Dragon Wolf said:


> wonderful pics and a cute, cute dog


Thankyou, he is a bit of a big baby though .


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

hahaha! decks will do that for you to scratch his neck too, and also sleeps in weird and wonderful position! Henrick isn't alone in his weirdness! :lol:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG he is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------

